# B310 with factory Air conditioning?



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys.....does anyone know if the B310 came with factory air conditioning?

If it did, any pics of the front panel (behind the grill) or evena workshop diagram would be terrific.

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I've heard that it did, seems like it would eat up a lot of power.
In my 1981 sunny 310 FSM there's a chapter on the AC, what info do you need?
the whole chapter is 48 pages, i can send you the specific pages you need.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi There......I am trying to determine how the condensor is mounted. Is it beside the radiator or in front of it? Also, was any of the front panel (next to radiator) removed for fitment of AC?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Mark.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

datman55 said:


> Hi There......I am trying to determine how the condensor is mounted. Is it beside the radiator or in front of it? Also, was any of the front panel (next to radiator) removed for fitment of AC?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mark.


It's mounted in front of the radiator. I think it's the exact same radiator, but i'm not sure what radiators you have down there. 

FSM isn't too helpful for this.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks dude...I appreciate your help.

:cheers:


----------

